

Remove the ugly iCal styling in OS X Lion - ninjoah

http://noahhayes.com/ical/resources.zip<p>This is a quick fix for those of you who have been using the latest build of OS X Lion's iCal and don't like the new leathered journal styling. I personally find it to be quite ugly and wish they had just used the default grey gradient styling.<p>To fix the styling, just paste these zipped images into the resources folder of iCal's package content folder (right click on the iCal app and click "show package content", then go to the resources folder).
======
maze
<http://noahhayes.com/ical/resources.zip>

